# Information for new guy.



## Wigglesdabum (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am just now getting into finding a puppy for myself and my future wife very shortly. I am getting out of the Marine Corps soon and will be moving back home with my fiance. Once we get married in this coming December I was looking at getting a GSD. I have never owned one before but am pretty set on that breed in general. I am not sure of all the sub groups bellow that like show dogs work dogs ddr. To be honest I started reading in here and got a little over whelmed and decided to post here. What I want is pretty basic I am looking for a loyal companion that will protect me and my fiance and wake me up at night if anyone breaks in or wake my woman up so that we can defend ourselves. I was hoping to find a breed that is short haired so I dont have to vacuum as much. This is my first post so be easy on me hah. Thanks for any info yall!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you want a breed where you don't have to vacuum as much, you might want to re-consider getting a GSD. They *all* shed A LOT! More than any other breed I know. They have a dense undercoat that sheds all day every day, and then twice a year they "blow their coat," which is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ditto on the shedding!


----------



## Wigglesdabum (Feb 5, 2012)

No i can deal with the shedding I was just wondering if there was a specific type that maybe did it a little less.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wigglesdabum said:


> No i can deal with the shedding I was just wondering if there was a specific type that maybe did it a little less.


They say the long hairs shed less because the hair gets caught on the other hairs and doesn't fall to the ground.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> They say the long hairs shed less because the hair gets caught on the other hairs and doesn't fall to the ground.


Which can cause matting if not brushed out!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome and thank you for your service

GSD do shed but my opinion regular grooming & a good healthy diet will help alot with shedding...and a Dyson vacuum!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

You can have them groomed every 6-8 wks...a brush out is pretty rea$onably priced


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^ yes

I just make grooming nails & brushing part of our weekend routine.


----------



## Wigglesdabum (Feb 5, 2012)

what about the breed questions? should i be looking for show or work lines?


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

BUY A FURMINATOR!!! It had cut down on the "fur decorations" in my house tremendously! If you love the breed, you won't care about the shedding, or the sloppy drinking, ect. Working vs. show, the name says it all. Show dogs have been bred based on looks. Regardless of show or working, you need to base it off pedigree, breeders reputation, hips, eyes...you want to get a good solid dog, not some backyard special.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wigglesdabum said:


> what about the breed questions? should i be looking for show or work lines?


You can find an outstanding GSD in all lines...the key is the right breeder who has a rock solid breeding program and knows their lines inside and out.


----------



## Wigglesdabum (Feb 5, 2012)

Courtney said:


> You can find an outstanding GSD in all lines...the key is the right breeder who has a rock solid breeding program and knows their lines inside and out.


Any ideas on breeders near South Carolina?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sequoyah German Shepherds in south TN is nice.


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

Is this thread turing into a bunch of crybabies bellyaching about shedding ? 
Buy some fish. They dont shed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PatternDayTrader said:


> Is this thread turing into a bunch of crybabies bellyaching about shedding ?
> Buy some fish. They dont shed.



No. It's a bunch of people who have seen way too many dogs get dumped off at shelters because they shed. Too many people buy their first GSD and are shocked at how much they shed. We've had dogs returned to the rescue for shedding. It's important for people to know.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My recommendation is to start a new thread in the "choosing a breeder" section where it will get more traffic. We actually have alot of outstanding breeders on this site that have different lines.

Be prepared for alot of questions to be asked of you..it helps narrow down what is a best fit for you, also you may have to broaden your breeder search, I think it's totally worth it to do a LONG drive out of state for the right puppy...

Good Luck


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> No. It's a bunch of people who have seen way too many dogs get dumped off at shelters because they shed. Too many people buy their first GSD and are shocked at how much they shed. We've had dogs returned to the rescue for shedding. It's important for people to know.


I hope at the very least you folks are not nice to the people who abandon their dogs over somthing as stupid as shedding. 
I am sure you wouldnt have said it if it wasent true, therefore, I agree it is important for people to know.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

PatternDayTrader said:


> I hope at the very least you folks are not nice to the people who abandon their dogs over somthing as stupid as shedding.
> I am sure you wouldnt have said it if it wasent true, therefore, I agree it is important for people to know.


*facepalm*

Would they be here if they had just dumped one off?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PatternDayTrader said:


> I hope at the very least you folks are not nice to the people who abandon their dogs over somthing as stupid as shedding.
> I am sure you wouldnt have said it if it wasent true, therefore, I agree it is important for people to know.


Oh yes, I've seen it personally more than once. I was *civil*, but I wouldn't say nice.


----------

